# Marathon Florida Trip



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

Here are a couple of pics that I have of my Tarpon Trip. It was in Marathon Florida. Ws the first time I have ever been. I wont hesitate to go back again. Might pick a different guide, but as a whole the trip was a good time. Got outta there right before mother nature decided to start a Fire next Orlando and bring a Storm through. I went Tarpon Fishing a total of three days. First day didnt catch any. Second Day latched on to a Monster one but he went up in bridge and broke off, but did manage to land my first Tarpon ever. Third Day it was on like Donkey Kong! I think we caught like 7 all together. That was how I thought it was going to be the entire trip, but thats why they call it fishing and not catching.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrats on your trip, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Good pictures.


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

cool fish what were you catchin them on


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

Free lining mullet. they say the mullet were were $50.00 a dozen.


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

Great pictures,



MO


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Way to go. Nice pictures there!! FISH ON!!


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Great pictures! Congrats on the awesome trip!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Awesome trip. Sounds like I need to haul some mullet to Florida!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Mullet are tough to catch in the Keys, the water is clear. In Florida you never seem to see the big schools like Texas has, unless you run into a migrating school in November.


----------

